# Financas online



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

I just tried registering on the Financas portal. It seemed to go ok, accepted my NIF and UK address (which is what it says on my paper document as well) but it's not obvious what to do next... I expected a password in the post in a week or so, but instead I got an SMS to my phone with a code. What am I supposed to do with it - there's nowhere obvious to enter it on the screen?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

On this page https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/home.action

Enter your NIF number at top right Nº IDENTIFICAÇÃO FISCAL
code in box SENHA
see if that works, not heard of SMS before, if it does you can then change password, if you want e-mail *post* then you also have to register for CTT electronic mail.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

canoeman said:


> On this page https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/home.action
> 
> Enter your NIF number at top right Nº IDENTIFICAÇÃO FISCAL
> code in box SENHA
> see if that works, not heard of SMS before, if it does you can then change password, if you want e-mail *post* then you also have to register for CTT electronic mail.


Think I can answer my own question, because I've now also received a code by email as well (with rather more verbose instructions!). It seems I have to wait for my password in the post, then use these supplied codes to validate my phone number and email address.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you in UK? because that's where post will go if that's the address used. If not get someone to open for you, text code (case sensitive) verify then change code.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

No, but will be next week


----------

